# Living with the EOS R5/R6 EVF Eyecup



## YuengLinger (Feb 21, 2021)

One of the biggest drawbacks, in my opinion, to the R was its eyecup. Shallow, and could not be replaced with a third-party alternative. The R5/R6 marketing claimed that they would have "improved" eyecups. Hmmm, maybe, but not significantly, in my experience.

Mid-mornings and late-afternoons are terrible for me on sunny days. Even when my lens is angled so sunflare is not an issue, a nearly 90 degree zone (with the sun being in the center) is very difficult for me to photograph because the sun is too bright to allow me to see what is happening in the EVF.

I solved this problem on Canon dSLR's by using a Hoodman Eyecup, not for eyeglasses, but to prevent harsh, slanting sunlight from causing problems seeing through the viewfinder.

As of yet, no way I know of to remove R5/R6 eyecup and replace with third-party eyecup.

Has anybody heard of a solution? Even DIY?

Currently, the best I can do is wear a broad-brimmed hat, but that can be awkard, and most of them look goofy on me. But it does improve things for me.

EDIT: But a problem with hats is they don't work well for events that are indoor and outdoor--as soon as I put a speedlite on the camera, the brim of the hat is really in the way. Then I have to figure out where to stow the hat.

Thanks!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 21, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> EDIT: But a problem with hats is they don't work well for events that are indoor and outdoor--as soon as I put a speedlite on the camera, the brim of the hat is really in the way. Then I have to figure out where to stow the hat.


Anytime I wear a hat when shooting, I have to turn it around anyway. I also wear glasses... so just about any eyecup would probably be a problem for me. Hope you find a solution that works for you.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 21, 2021)

Problem solved years ago.


----------



## Peter Bergh (Feb 21, 2021)

I wear glasses and flip-up sunglasses and, occasionally, a baseball cap. As a result, I can't use the viewfinder at all. Instead, I use a Hoodman Loupe on the LCD. The loupe blocks out the daylight, so I can see the LCD well.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 21, 2021)

I'll be honest. I find it very comfortable and effective. Have never noticed any issues. I hope you come up with a solution though


----------



## ERHP (Feb 21, 2021)

I do notice on cold mornings every time I raise my head up to look over the camera I tend to fog the EVF. I used the anti-fog eyepieces on my 1 series cameras but nothing is out for the R's.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 21, 2021)

Do the diopter adjustments on the eyepiece not let you do without glasses, or does that just work if your eyes aren’t very bad?


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 21, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> I'll be honest. I find it very comfortable and effective. Have never noticed any issues. I hope you come up with a solution though


Even on bright mornings between 9AM and 11AM? The sunlight hits the gap between my eye and the EVF.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 21, 2021)

stevelee said:


> Do the diopter adjustments on the eyepiece not let you do without glasses, or does that just work if your eyes aren’t very bad?


I don't wear eyeglasses.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 22, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Even on bright mornings between 9AM and 11AM? The sunlight hits the gap between my eye and the EVF.


Yep. Seems perfect in any conditions for me. But i have always found the canon eye cups to be spot on.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 22, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Even on bright mornings between 9AM and 11AM? The sunlight hits the gap between my eye and the EVF.



During spring when I get up early to photograph the solitary bees in my garden, the sun will be at 90 degrees to my right. The only way to solve that so far is to wear a wide brimmed hat really crooked or use my fingers for shade and try to use my pinky finger to press the shutter button. The hat doesn't work so well when using the MT-24EX flash.

The view-camera style cloth is starting to look better and better


----------



## rbr (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm not wild about the eyecup on the R5, but I've gotten used to it. My main complaint is that it can't be removed so I can use my Angle finder C that I have used on every other EOS camera I've owned for the past 20 years. The rear LCD is useless to me. I'm far sighted and can't see see it without reading glasses since it has no diopter corrections. It's a huge hassle for me.


----------



## mpphoto (Feb 23, 2021)

I have an issue similar to yours with the EVF on the EOS R. I wear glasses and on sunny days with the sun at the right (or wrong?) angle, I guess the sunlight is able to get between my face and the sensor by the EVF. As a result, the EVF doesn't activate because it thinks I'm not looking in it. My solution has been to wear a safari hat with a flexible brim. I mention flexible because I can just flip up the brim if I have to turn the camera to shoot in portrait orientation. If I'm wearing a baseball cap instead to help shield the EVF, I have to flip the hat backwards or take it off to shoot in portrait orientation because the bill hits the camera.

Besides the EVF not activating with certain angles of bright light, I also have the same issue as you where it's hard to see what's in the viewfinder. Again, my safari hat has proven to be a solution (I don't look bad in one), and I've been lucky enough to not have any issues while shooting indoors. It is a bit disappointing that I need to wear a hat to ensure the EVF activates and I can see the EVF clearly in sunny situations, though.


----------

